# Torque Spec for front caliper mounting bolts on MKIV Jetta



## cab13367 (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi,
Could someone please tell me the correct torque value for the 18mm front caliper mounting bolts on a 1.8T MKIV Jetta?
Thanks,
Al


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Torque Spec for front caliper mounting bolts on MKIV Jetta (cab13367)*

90ft/lbs


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Torque Spec for front caliper mounting bolts on MKIV Jetta (M this 1!)*

Actually, it is 92lb


----------



## cab13367 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Torque Spec for front caliper mounting bolts on MKIV Jetta (ROCKnRLR)*

Thanks a lot, both of you.


----------

